# What breeds do you rarely see?



## Mehy (Jun 30, 2011)

There are certain dogs that you can not go a single day with out seeing, Labs , cocker spaniels etc because they are so popular.
But when your out walking what dogs make you think "oh haven't seen one of those around here before" 
I seen an Irish wolfhound the other day and all I could do was stare!! He was a beauty but I had never seen one up close before.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

A Kerry blue terrier the other day, never seen one before


----------



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

I used to have a show springer spaniel a long time ago and he used to get lots of comments. We get asked a lot about our doodles, but then they are becoming far too popular lately. Saw a very elderly clumber spaniel at the vets a few months ago. Lovely breed that I have never seen before. I am always in awe when we go to fun dog shows as you see lovely dogs, all different shapes and sizes. I have to stop myself trying to say hello to every single one and ending up harassing the owners for information about them. I am just nosey lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

I saw an Old English Sheepdog a little while ago, first time I've seen one


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

Around here pretty much all of them. We only ever met one/two dogs when out on our walks and they are usually some sort of terrier, another spaniel, a collie, a lab, a german shepherd or a greyhound or a mixture of the above so any breed other than that really. I was in doggy heaven in Keswick on holidays could not believe how many different dogs I saw that I have never seen before including a chinese crested and a bedlington terrier - pity Sonny was being a right monster and barking at everything and I could not actually go and see them or talk to the owners


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Depends on your definition on breed. Still wanting to see my first Mammut Bulldog, a "new breed" starting in Germany. If talking about KC recognized I never saw a Hovawart in the UK.


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

I saw a couple of British Bull dogs the other day, don't see alot of those.
And I saw a lovely Great Dane the other day, I don't see alot of them either, the owners friend was looking after him who lives upstairs and let him out in the back garden (communial garden) but by the time I went down to see him he was gone  I've seen him in the park and actually mistook him for a small pony once haha


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

poodles and afghan hounds I havnt seen for years, also the lassie type dogs(proper name escapes me at the mo - I must be having a senior moment)


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

There's a Fox Hound I sometimes see on our walks and that's the only one I've ever seen. We get a good mix of other breeds here though because it's a popular area for dog walking on holidays.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Kooikerhondje and Tollers I don't see either very often and I just LOVE them!


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

i seen a st bernard few months back only ever seen one once before he was lovely an huge :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

Hiafa123 said:


> poodles and afghan hounds I havnt seen for years, also the lassie type dogs(proper name escapes me at the mo - I must be having a senior moment)


Rough Collie


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

kaz_f said:


> Kooikerhondje and Tollers I don't see either very often and I just LOVE them!


I like those too, but have never met any. I have met English Shepherds, though, which most people haven't! :thumbup:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I hardly ever see English Bull Terriers or St Bernards, there isn't any of those in our town. We got plenty of everything else from manchester terrier to newfie lol


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Bouvier de flandres (not sure on the spelling) we used to have one at our training class but I have never seen one since. You don't see Vizsla's (plural Vizslak to be precise) very often but I must admit if I see one when I am out I hunt them down to say hello, its a bit of a code if you have one you MUST speak to everyone else with a vizsla. I did get ignored by another vizsla owner once and was quite miffed


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

vizzy24 said:


> Bouvier de flandres (not sure on the spelling) we used to have one at our training class but I have never seen one since. You don't see Vizsla's (plural Vizslak to be precise) very often but I must admit if I see one when I am out I hunt them down to say hello, its a bit of a code if you have one you MUST speak to everyone else with a vizsla. I did get ignored by another vizsla owner once and was quite miffed


LOL I'm with you on that one! Even if I haven't got Otto with me I still have to go and say hello!

Ever since a Wirehaired V started in Otto's agility class he's barely looked at any of the other dogs


----------



## MizzPooch (Jun 16, 2011)

I cannot remember the last time I saw an Afghan (years and years), and never see Shar-pei's or Chow Chows round my way. Our house backs onto a very large parkland so I see a lot of breeds - but mainly labs, crosses, cockers and quite a few Westie's and other terriers. Ramsay had a nice sniff and chat with a lovely Newfoundland yesterday - lovely dogs.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

I had never seen a Welsh collie till I moved here....now I see them all the time 
On the other hand, breeds I used to see lots of in Manchester are very rare around here: bull breeds, mastiffs, and akitas are almost never seen here, it's mainly hunting and herding dogs round these parts. 
And I've only ever met one Otterhound - had never even heard of them beforehand.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Scottish Terriers, sadly, one breed that suffers from a high incidence of cancer in comparison to other breeds  

You don't see large amounts of flat coat or curly coated retrievers either, although fcr's seem to have had a *boost* following crufts.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Labs, staffs and spaniels are so common around here. I met a Newfie once, and he was stunner! I wish the old man who owned him would let me take him out for a walk sometime, he's just amazing! Shame I've only seen him on the field that one time...
My mum also met a Dogue de Bordeaux called Flash who we don't get to see very often.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

No Keeshonds-my childhood dog.


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

One of Honey's friends Willow is a Grand Basset Griffon Vendeen. I've not seen another one other than her. She is the most gorgeous dog and just loves playing, very sweet natured.


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Rarely see CC's about... atleast not HL's lol!
Also... I've not seen allot of English Bulldogs, Bloodhounds etc.


----------



## MizzPooch (Jun 16, 2011)

cinammontoast said:


> No Keeshonds-my childhood dog.


You know I'm pretty sure I have never seen one of these in the flesh - lovely markings.

And I agree with Sleeping_Lion about the curly retrievers - sadly a very rare occasion if I ever see one of those and they are lovely.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

french bulldogs  no seriously komondors but a lady at my slimming club has just bred a litter


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Polish Lowland, my brother had 1 and i had to seen one before or since, the clumber spaniel as well seems very rare, both beautiful dogs.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Polish Lowland, my brother had 1 and i had to seen one before or since, the clumber spaniel as well seems very rare, both beautiful dogs.


Field and sussex spaniels are pretty rare these days as well.


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

I was researching poodles today and came across a french breed, the Barbet (French water dog). I had never even heard of them before but thought they looked lovely! They are very rare in this country and not recognised as a breed here.


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

loads of breeds i have never seen when out walking my dogs...but seen most but not all at shows...funny thing (or maybe not) but i have never bumped into anyone with a ridgeback when i have been out yet been stopped more than once by other who say...oh there is another chap walks his ridgebacks here..or oh we know a friend with ridgebacks...well i aint ever met anyone else with one...unless of course you count the show folks and only see them at shows...


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

ridgeback05 said:


> loads of breeds i have never seen when out walking my dogs...but seen most but not all at shows...funny thing (or maybe not) but i have never bumped into anyone with a ridgeback when i have been out yet been stopped more than once by other who say...oh there is another chap walks his ridgebacks here..or oh we know a friend with ridgebacks...well i aint ever met anyone else with one...unless of course you count the show folks and only see them at shows...


Very true; had that experience yet again only today....everyone always says they know loads of RRs but you never see them!!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I see a few of the breeds at least daily or every few days what most people don't here flatties, newfies, ridgebacks and dogues.

I think the rarest I see is a wire haired pointing griffon, her owners are french and bring her across. She's very sweet and sometimes I see her every few days as she only lives a street ahead of me.


----------



## mysticmel (Jun 27, 2011)

I've never seen a Sealyham terrier but my nan used to have one before i was born, and im 35. my ex's dad has Newfoundlands lovely docile dogs but massive and if will put their heads on my lap (its fills it) and drool everywhere . hardly see Bloodhounds and i would love one, one day xx


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

There's a list of the rare and vulnerable breeds on the KC website:

An Introduction to the Vulnerable Native Breeds - The Kennel Club

Quite interesting to see what's on there!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Most breeds but there's a tibetan spaniel lives near us I've never seen another one outside of DD. Thought it was a pekingese at first glance. There's the most beautiful irish setter as well


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Before any one asks if you look on the link SL has put on for vulnerable breeds you will find a greyhound on the list. A breed that has thousands of dogs PTS every year. The reason for this is racing greyhounds do not have to be registered with the kennel club and so are not counted. There are less than 300 greyhound pups registered each year these are show greyhounds not racer pup.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> Most breeds but there's a tibetan spaniel lives near us I've never seen another one outside of DD. Thought it was a pekingese at first glance. There's the most beautiful irish setter as well


Yes, there's one that sometimes comes toour park the dogs ia right grump and the owner gives us all evils when we are in a group but I got talking to her once and she said he was tibetian spaiel. I didn't belive her because as far as I knew they only came in the sandy colour but he is black and tan :lol: went home looked it up and found sandy wasn't the only colour.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She's a sandy colour and such a sweetie especially with children. She's not bothered about playing with other dogs when there's kids there to play with.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I saw one of those Hairless Chinese Crested dogs in the vets last week. I've only ever seen one on TV and in pictures before.


----------



## Amber Dawn (Dec 5, 2009)

There's a chinese crested where we walk and also a sussex spaniel (the only one I've ever seen). I never see any St Bernards. I remember meeting one as a child but not since then.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

There's a saint bernard lives opposite us he's the biggest dog I've seen  but so gorgeous.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

There's a St bernard not too far up from me, scares the life out of m as he attacks the window when you walk past and you can see it shake


----------



## Little_em00 (Jun 14, 2011)

Where I live are lots of labs, retrievers, spaniels and terriers so hardly any small dogs, I've only seen one chihuahua. I'd love to see a Chinese crested as I think they are very pretty oh and an afgan hound


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Two Tibetans I know: one belongs to my deputy at work.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I've only ever met one other Bernese Mountain Dog out walking, and that was when I had Benson, my old boy - Harvey has never seen one of his own kind (apart from his mum and littermates obviously). Shame as they are such fantastic dogs and brilliant family pets. I imagine they would be much more popular if it wasn't for their lifespans.

Scotties, Bulldogs, Viszlas, Pointers, Dobermanns, Daschunds, Great Danes, Newfies, and Ridgebacks, you don't see alot of any of those either. It's a pity. Strangely enough, can&#8217;t remember the last time I saw a Boxer either


----------



## Mehy (Jun 30, 2011)

some interesting breeds !! I know for me the last six of months while I have been looking into getting a dog I have really looked at what people had around me. My other half wanted to show me a shar pei and we could never find one!!! had to look on the internet in the end!


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Very true; had that experience yet again only today....everyone always says they know loads of RRs but you never see them!!


Funnily enough I bumped (almost literally!) into a RR on my walk this evening.

Seeing Otto stood next to her showed just how ridiculous it is when people mistake him for one!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I'd love to meet a Leonberger (sp, sorry Tanya!), a newfoundland, a St Bernard, a Great Dane, a standard Poodle, a bedlington terrier, a malamute, an Afghan hound, an American foxhound, one of those dogs Zaros has got and a bloodhound.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> I'd love to meet a Leonberger (sp, sorry Tanya!), a newfoundland, a St Bernard, a Great Dane, a standard Poodle, a bedlington terrier, a malamute, an Afghan hound, an American foxhound,* one of those dogs Zaros has got* and a bloodhound.


Do you mean one of me?

Or one of me?

*PHOTOS REMOVED DUE TO MALICIOUS INTENT*

*(Sarplaninac)*


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

That's it! Oh my they are magnificant. You are so lucky, want to trade for my poo-eating-apple-crumble-stealing dog?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> That's it! Oh my they are magnificant. You are so lucky, want to trade for my poo-eating-apple-crumble-stealing dog?


Thank you. I have to be honest and say that at certain times of the day they are but, sadly, at certain times of the night they most definitely are not.:frown2:

As far as the trade goes, I think it's only fair to warn you that both mine like to eat poo. Moose, Reindeer, Rabbit and, on ocassion, dead things!:shocked:
Although things which are particularly smelly, such as discarded and rotting entrails, Oscar likes to roll in. Then all hell breaks loose because I have to shower and shampoo that stinking gunge from his deep ruff, whereas he'd just like to wear it for as long as possible 
He's a bit of a thief too and often steals portions somewhat larger than your average dog

Still interested?


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Hmmm... I'll have to get back to you on that one


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Very true; had that experience yet again only today....everyone always says they know loads of RRs but you never see them!!


I had never seen a RR till my nana brought her puppy george round (about 10 years ago) he was so lovely with his sad little eyes, well we thought he was lovely till he chased the cat out the cat flap, got his head stuck in it, ripped it out the door then ran into the living room and threw up all over the carpet, big dog = big pile of vomit lol

Back on topic though i actually saw a cavi for the first time since moving here a year ago. I have never seen a husky or a CC. I have never seen a bloodhound or a basset hound or a beagle ermmm tbh the list could go on and on lol


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

The Borzois is a rare sight these days.

Beauty, grace and elegance.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I would LOVE to meet a borzoi, they are such fantatsic dogs. I got to meet a Saluki once who was actually a rescue


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

We have two borzois here, they come into the salon, though not seem then in ages... Also have 2 Northern Inuits, again only two around. I'd love to see a Chinese Crested here but think I may be waiting away.. Beddies aren't common here, only my two and 1 more


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I've always wanted to meet a borzoi never managed to find them at DD . Will have to track them down this year such beautiful dogs. There's two shibas we meet sometimes on one of our walks not a very common breed.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Ni's are kinda commonish here, I know atleast 6









This is one called Maya who is an ex rescue.

And of course I see CC's because I have a friend with 3 of them.

I haven't seen any beddies for a while just a few beddie whippets and beddie x labradoodle. Leonbergers are medium here I see 'em about a fair bit, there's a famous one here.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Never met a northern inuit here though with the amount of huskies, mals and akitas that have moved in I'm sure they can't be far behind. We see the most beautiful brindle akita inu sometimes in town. But mostly it's yorkies, jack russells, staffies, ambulls, rotties the usual dogs really.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

I never see smooth haired collies any more... and my favourite from child hood, Black n Tans (manchester terriers).... I met two Spanish water dogs last week end ..that was unusual in my home town..the owner was pleased I knew the breed..


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven't seen an afghan hound for donkeys years, nor a pekingnese. You don't see many giant breeds, except great danes and my two bears of course! Never met another newfie whilst out, just the one who lives in the cafe on the heath.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

SixStar said:


> I've only ever met one other Bernese Mountain Dog out walking, and that was when I had Benson, my old boy - Harvey has never seen one of his own kind (apart from his mum and littermates obviously). Shame as they are such fantastic dogs and brilliant family pets. I imagine they would be much more popular if it wasn't for their lifespans.
> 
> Scotties, Bulldogs, Viszlas, Pointers, Dobermanns, Daschunds, Great Danes, Newfies, and Ridgebacks, you don't see alot of any of those either. It's a pity. Strangely enough, *cant remember the last time I saw a Boxer either *


Come to Royston Heath - there are hundreds of them, all out of control!


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> I haven't seen an afghan hound for donkeys years, nor a *pekingnese*. You don't see many giant breeds, except great danes and my two bears of course! Never met another newfie whilst out, just the one who lives in the cafe on the heath.


I got attacked by one last week...  When I was a kid one of the neighbours had four or might have been five she was like the lady from the Trumptons/Windy Miller, they always went for me too...


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

northnsouth said:


> I got attacked by one last week...


Wasn't mine was it? 

I have never ever met another Peke and I never met another chi whilst I had mine. I see lots of different breeds, I walk where i think lots of people from out of town bring their dog. Or so I figure from talking to people. I have never seen a Basenji or a italian grey hound :frown2:


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

I am sure yours is perfectly adorable


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

One is, one is crazy and attacks everyones dogs


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I've found this a really interesting read, a lot of the breeds mentioned here are really common round my end!

Boxers, Huskies, Malamutes and Shar Peis are 10 a penny round here, actually when I worked in rescue, there was always at least one Husky and one Shar Pei in at any time. At one time there were three Huskies and two Shar Peis at the same time 

There is a lady around here who is a successful Pharaoh Hound breeder - me and my OH stop in our tracks whenever we see her dogs, they are just beautiful! Also the Crufts BOB in Norwegian Elkhounds from this year was from my town and there's also someone who breeds Field Spaniels down the road. A friend of mine breeds Irish Setters too, i've been to Crufts with her a few times and we always have such a brilliant time, she's great :thumbup:

One thing I would like to see is more giant breeds! Some people say that Great Danes are common near them, i've seen two around here in 21 years! There are two Newfies fairly local (I used to help groom them) and a man with 3 or 4 St Bernards not very far from me, but other than that, it's mainly your common/small breeds - westies, collies, labs, Cavs, JRs, Staffs.


----------



## Dazadal (Nov 4, 2010)

I have never seen a Briard (love them) where we live or another Pharaoh Hound. I agree with many others Afghan Hounds are very rare now (we have a young bitch at our local ring-craft). Ive never seen a Large Munsterlander (except at Discover Dogs) gorgeous breed.

Dogs popularity certainly follows fashion and changes in lifestyle.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

Hardly ever see one of my breed out and about ( BSD) - mind the other day I saw a woman walking two Malinois just up the road from my house - of course I stopped the car to speak to her and she said she'd just come over from Romania and had brought the dogs with her - they were beautiful examples of the breed !


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I saw a woman at the common walking her Malinois, she asked if Duke was one too. This one was lovely, owners said that he rarely plays with dogs but he was chasing Duke all over the place - was lovely to see, fab doggies they are


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> a lot of the breeds mentioned here are really common round my end!


That's dogs for you! It doesn't matter what their breeding is, they'll always find some reason to poke their noses into the most embarrassing of places!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> I like those too, but have never met any. I have met English Shepherds, though, which most people haven't! :thumbup:


No, must admit I've never seen one - and what with showing and doing Discover Dogs, there aren't many breeds I've not seen!

Around here it's mainly gundogs and border collies we see when we're walking - heh heh, but the other people who live around here are lucky becuse they get to see bergamascos! 

Oh, and if we go a little bit further afield to Rother Valley, we love to see the newfies doing their stuff.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I know someone who recently got a Beauceron, cant wait to meet it! :thumbup1:

We are quite luckily round here, reguarly see Mals's, Rotties, Huskies and we have an Akita and Shar Pei on our road. As wellas the usual Labs, Retrievers, Springers and Godlies  Theres quite a few collies to and Shelties. 

I have only rarely seen some of the giant breeds such as Bermese Mtn dogs, Newfies of St Bernards. But we will continue to keep our eyes open for them :thumbup1:


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

We were at Catterick market on Sunday and saw a Bull Mastiff while we were there. He was absolutely magnificent, probably weighed twice as much as me. Haven't seen one for them for years.


----------



## Prof_Monty (Nov 17, 2010)

Never seen a Scottish Deerhound, would love to, they look stunning in pictures.

Don't see many Bedlington Terrier's around, since we got Monty we have probably seen 2 or 3 (and none of them look like Monty, they are always immaculate and 3/4 the size !)


----------



## Amber Dawn (Dec 5, 2009)

We sometimes walk with a lady with a Bedlington - she's a real sweetheart (the dog)!


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Any big breeds are pretty rare where I am. Only big dogs we do see a a pair of fluffys(don't know if they're malamutes?) theyre lovely and Indi loves to meet them. 
It's been years since I saw an Irish wolf hound. My parents neighbour had two and they were so gentle. (Nothing like the two border terriers they have now. )


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

When we first got Harvey 4 years ago we hardly saw any Beagles at all around us then all of a sudden a year or so ago Beagle pups seemed to be all over but only last night I commented to my OH that now we rarely see any of the beagles we started to see - I only hope that it is for genuine reasons we no longer see them and not just that the owners couldn't cope with them.

Anyway, back to the point - I have never seen in 'real life' any like Spellweaver's Bergies or LuvMyDogs English Shepherds and these are 2 that I would love to meet. Maybe one day we might come across them on our walks.


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Saw lots of different breeds at the world show. Including lots of dogo Argentino, they are very big, powerful dogs. Cane corso's, fila brasileiro (some of those were very dodgy!), american staffords, Entlebucher mountain dog. 
Also very big hairy mountain dogs of some sort, they looked a bit like an estrella, but heavier. Any ideas?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

*PERSONAL* *PHOTOS REMOVED DUE TO MALICIOUS INTENT*


----------



## sheriffjonny (Jun 23, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> There's a list of the rare and vulnerable breeds on the KC website:
> 
> An Introduction to the Vulnerable Native Breeds - The Kennel Club
> 
> Quite interesting to see what's on there!


Good read, I saw the post further down about greyhounds not being registered because they are racing dogs, but where are all the ex racing dogs? I can't remember the last time i sawa greyhoun here, but i've seen quite a few in Spain


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Zaros said:


> Many people get confused when it comes to identifying certain breeds because they are often very similar in appearance.
> 
> The Estrela is often confused with the Sarplaninac and the Sarplaninac is often confused with the Caucasian.
> 
> ...


I see what you mean! They didn't have brilliant temperements, and one nearly took the cage with it when it lunged at another dog  . I would guess Caucasian.


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Just looing at pics and they come in different colours, these were all the same, a dark sable colour. I don't think I will ever know!


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

I saw a Malamute the other day and I was like, ooooooooo coz I have never seen one where I live..... One dog I NEVER see being walked is a Elkhound..... my hub loves them, but I am yet to see one in the Fur.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I had never seen a shar pei in the flesh apart from at shows until they became the must have status dog in the area where I work :frown2:, along with huskies. Loads of them there now...


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> I like those too, but have never met any. I have met English Shepherds, though, which most people haven't! :thumbup:


Ooh I've never met English Shepherds either! I should add that one to my list. It's nice to see something unusual.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Nope not met an english shepherd yet, I thought I did once :lol: but they were hovawarts instead which is another rare bred


----------



## astara (Mar 30, 2010)

hi all me and bonnie were walking to the field the other day and we saw a st bernard you get many of them round where we live it was nice to see


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

vizzy24 said:


> Bouvier de flandres (not sure on the spelling) we used to have one at our training class but I have never seen one since. You don't see Vizsla's (plural Vizslak to be precise) very often but I must admit if I see one when I am out I hunt them down to say hello, its a bit of a code if you have one you MUST speak to everyone else with a vizsla. I did get ignored by another vizsla owner once and was quite miffed


The chap I get most of my rescue beagles from breeds vizlas, some pups in todays paper. Hes a judge who was banned from crufts a couple of years ago.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

SixStar said:


> I've only ever met one other Bernese Mountain Dog out walking, and that was when I had Benson, my old boy - Harvey has never seen one of his own kind (apart from his mum and littermates obviously). Shame as they are such fantastic dogs and brilliant family pets. I imagine they would be much more popular if it wasn't for their lifespans.
> 
> Scotties, Bulldogs, Viszlas, Pointers, Dobermanns, Daschunds, Great Danes, Newfies, and Ridgebacks, you don't see alot of any of those either. It's a pity. Strangely enough, cant remember the last time I saw a Boxer either


I live in a remote area and there are not that many dogs around but I know at least one of all those breeds and loads and loads of Boxers.
And Bouviers, Komondors and loads of other less common breeds.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Goblin said:


> Depends on your definition on breed. Still wanting to see my first Mammut Bulldog, a "new breed" starting in Germany. If talking about KC recognized I never saw a Hovawart in the UK.


There was a Hovawart at a recent agility show, and a different one used to train with the club I'm in.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

myshkin said:


> I had never seen a Welsh collie till I moved here....now I see them all the time
> On the other hand, breeds I used to see lots of in Manchester are very rare around here: bull breeds, mastiffs, and akitas are almost never seen here, it's mainly hunting and herding dogs round these parts.
> And I've only ever met one Otterhound - had never even heard of them beforehand.


The only Welsh Sheepdog I see round here is the one alseep on my floor - but I come across several others on the agility circuit. No-one round here recognises Kite's breed, most ask what cross she is! I've never met an otterhound either. Only dog I've ever met just once was a Black Russian Terrier. I occasionally come across Kooikerhonje (I love them) at agility shows, plenty of Tollers there.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

To be fair Komondors really don't cope with living in the middle of a city so I would never meet one around here but I would love to. I've met an otterhound she was such a nice dog, one of the kids asked could she pet her and she put her paws up on the pen thing so the kid could reach her, I wanted to kidnap her but that was at DD. My newsagent used to have an afghan that would hang out in the shop such a beautiful dog not seen one since


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> I haven't seen an afghan hound for donkeys years, nor a pekingnese. You don't see many giant breeds, except great danes and my two bears of course! Never met another newfie whilst out, just the one who lives in the cafe on the heath.


Not seen afghan or pekingese for years either! When I was a kid, the family next door had a Peke called Coochie.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

I never see any of the giant breeds like st bernards, newfi's etc around here but then again it is Reading. Full of American pitbull terriers, American Bulldogs & staffies here.


----------



## Prof_Monty (Nov 17, 2010)

I had never seen an american bulldog, and then saw two of them being walked together last night, massive, pure white, gorgeous fellas...

Sadly Monty had just finished his walk (run & play with every dog in sight) so only saw them driving past...


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

vizzy24 said:


> Bouvier de flandres (not sure on the spelling) we used to have one at our training class but I have never seen one since. You don't see Vizsla's (plural Vizslak to be precise) very often but I must admit if I see one when I am out I hunt them down to say hello, its a bit of a code if you have one you MUST speak to everyone else with a vizsla. I did get ignored by another vizsla owner once and was quite miffed


Bouviers? I guess I am lucky that i get to wake up with one every day.  I've only met 3 others though in my entire city (2 owned by one person).

Wish there were more Bouviers.



archiebaby said:


> french bulldogs  no seriously komondors but a lady at my slimming club has just bred a litter


Komondors? KOMONDORS? That is my DREAM dog! I would LOVE to own a Komondor. They are so difficult to find though. Please Lord, send me a Komondor. 



Blitz said:


> I live in a remote area and there are not that many dogs around but I know at least one of all those breeds and loads and loads of Boxers.
> And Bouviers, Komondors and loads of other less common breeds.


I wish I lived where you live! It sounds amazing!


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Despite what everyone on here seems to say, I've never once seen a pit bull! Prob because they get walked late at night.

I've also only ever seen a Saint once too. He was gorgeous. I really want one.


----------



## Spud the Bull Terrier (Jun 19, 2011)

Where I live almost every other dog is staffie/staff cross, and lots of BC, Labs and JRT. 

If I discount the dogs that are so rare that you wouldn't ever expect to see them, 

I haven't seen an Afghan in years.


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

I have kennels and I rarely see corgis and poodles. Have more unusual breeds like spinones, akitas and basenjis and of course the cross breeds like labradoodles. 
Mostly its labs retrievers, border collies, jack russels, alsatians, cairn and west highland terriers spaniels.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

crisbrown said:


> commercial eggs are from a cross between Rhoade Island Red and Sussex hens - resulting in brown eggs.


:lol: ut: :confused1:

Talk about random.


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

I would really like to meet an Affenpinscher as people often think my 7 month old black shih tzu is one lol


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

crisbrown said:


> commercial eggs are from a cross between Rhoade Island Red and Sussex hens - resulting in brown eggs.


I will sleep soundly tonight now that you've told me that, thanks a bunch pal


----------



## ATP (Feb 15, 2011)

I saw my first Fell Terrier a few weeks back  Beautiful dog !


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

vizzy24 said:


> Bouvier de flandres (not sure on the spelling) we used to have one at our training class but I have never seen one since. You don't see Vizsla's (plural Vizslak to be precise) very often but I must admit if I see one when I am out I hunt them down to say hello, its a bit of a code if you have one you MUST speak to everyone else with a vizsla. I did get ignored by another vizsla owner once and was quite miffed


hehe we have 3 or 4 at our dog training club and i always see them at the companion shows and there is one down the road from me . (vizsla not bouvs )


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

the russian black terrier i saw in the summer , not seen one on a walk before.


----------



## lisaloo1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Goblin said:


> Depends on your definition on breed. Still wanting to see my first Mammut Bulldog, a "new breed" starting in Germany. If talking about KC recognized I never saw a Hovawart in the UK.


just googled the name and clicked on images, theres quite a few pics on there wow never seen one myself, strange but cute looking dogs lol


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

Well I live in a small village, but a lot of people seem to have dogs, ones i've seen are;
loads of staffies/crosses, quite a few cocker spaniels, couple of german shepherds, labs, border collies, not a massive range...
Wish there were more smaller dogs around here as my Izzie is only small and big dogs can be rougher when playing. Would love a few more cockapoos in my village 
& poodles!


----------



## lisaloo1 (Aug 8, 2011)

crisbrown said:


> commercial eggs are from a cross between Rhoade Island Red and Sussex hens - resulting in brown eggs.


hmmm well i never :lol:


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Love Dogue de Bordeaux's but never see them around here, saw one tied up outside a shop, and another hanging out of a car, but never whilst walking my dog. Neo mastiffs aswell, don't think I've ever seen one!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> I'd love to meet a Leonberger (sp, sorry Tanya!), a newfoundland, a St Bernard, a Great Dane, a standard Poodle, a bedlington terrier, a malamute, an Afghan hound, an American foxhound, one of those dogs Zaros has got and a bloodhound.


Thats correct 



Spellweaver said:


> No, must admit I've never seen one - and what with showing and doing Discover Dogs, there aren't many breeds I've not seen!
> 
> Around here it's mainly gundogs and border collies we see when we're walking - heh heh, but the other people who live around here are lucky becuse they get to see bergamascos!
> 
> Oh, and if we go a little bit further afield to Rother Valley, we love to see the newfies doing their stuff.


Same here


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Haven't seen a real life corgi in ages!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dogs I have only ever seen "one" of locally and this is over a period ot quite a few years too. Briard, Powlish Lowland sheepdog, Leonberger, Australian Kelpie.


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

a old english sheepdog and another one I cant rem the name now!


----------



## JessiesGirl (May 8, 2010)

Have never actually seen a Saluki or a Basenji. 

Breeds I've seen a few of and never expected to in this suburb of Manhattan: Greater Swiss Mountain Dogs, Great Pyrennes, Briards and Pulis. 

The Pulis and Briards belong to the same owner, but I have run into them a few times. I honestly don't know why we have so many Swissies. 

The GP's have a story though. One couple got a rescue GP and others in the same neighborhood were so taken with him that they also got them. It's very odd to see so many of them in a few blocks of first ring suburbs, let me tell you!

You do have to wonder why working/herding dogs would be so ubiquitous in an area known for house lots that are less than 1/4 acre and known for 14 hour owner work days when commutes are included.


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

Goblin said:


> Depends on your definition on breed. Still wanting to see my first Mammut Bulldog, a "new breed" starting in Germany. If talking about KC recognized I never saw a Hovawart in the UK.


I met a Hovawart the other day, I'd never even heard of them. He was gorgeous.


----------



## DAVIDnCASS (Jul 19, 2011)

There's a Gordon Setter just up the road called Flora, she's gorgeous and the only one I've ever seen.

Haven't seen an Afghan for 10 years or so!(a friends parents had 3 at one point)!


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

DAVIDnCASS said:


> There's a Gordon Setter just up the road called Flora, she's gorgeous and the only one I've ever seen.
> 
> Haven't seen an Afghan for 10 years or so!(a friends parents had 3 at one point)!


We dont get many wind hounds of any type round here..I think there are two whippets around..

Setters once so popular are rare even though theres a breeder of Irish setters just up the road.
Corgis, pekes, and the bigger spaniels are also rare round here these days.

I am pleased to see Manchester Terriers back around the place :thumbup:


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

The only Welsh springer Spaniel I have seen in last 4 years is my daughters 18 month old WSS. My own WSS passed away 4 years ago. I see lots of English Springer Spaniels.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

I may have overlooked this in reading this entire thread through but the Italian Maremma (Livestock Guardian) seems to be a rare animal and although it's renown for its mild temperament is still said to have Akbash/Kuvasz and Sar' in its blood.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Ooo I must be lucky, between the towns near the farm and pittenweem I've seen borzoi, petit basset griffon vendeen, doggie de Bordeaux, pitbull, pointers, foxhounds, English bulldogs, bullmastiffs, old English mastiffs, viszla(sp), great Danes, ridgebacks, shar pies, newfies and st bernards!!! That's not including the usual Staffies, labs, rotties, dobes, german shepherds etc. Oh and there's a young wolfhound and a deerhound here too!

At the scone game fair I saw loads of breeds, Bavarian mountain dogs, various spaniels, spinones, braccos, huskies, Akitas, flat coats, curly coats, poodles etc...I spent my day meeting some amazing dogs(also saw a neo mastiff....it was about the size of a donkey!!!)


----------



## Moo Moo9tn89 (Sep 13, 2011)

i love cane corsos but never seen one


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

Moo Moo9tn89 said:


> i love cane corsos but never seen one


OOOOOO yeh they are lovely dogs, there is one that lives near me, he is a dark grey colour, and MASSIVE.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Moo Moo9tn89 said:


> i love cane corsos but never seen one


If you like I'll steal one from the guy down the road for you..

He keeps it in a pen attached to the front of his garage the pen is about 6' by 9' and blocked off at the front so the poor dog can hear but cant see whats going on .As a result he barks day and night ...not a bad dog but he will get the fall out from his stupid owners irresponsible behaviour


----------



## Sarah Moon (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello

I am new to this site and I'm looking for advice.
I have an adorable 16 month old Bedlington Terrier whom I've had since he was 5 weeks old.
BUT....He is driving me nuts. He still has annoying puppy habits like pulling on the lead constantly until we are on our way home.
He occasionally still pees in-doors.
He still chews shoes etc.
He jumps on everyone.
He runs away when off the lead and it takes ages to get him back on it.
He barks like mad if a dog passes our window.

He is walked twice a day up to the park and he plays in the garden which is walled so he can't escape, he is the friendliest dog ever and extremely loveable so he is spoilt!

Any tips?

Many thanks
Sara


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

dorrit said:


> We dont get many wind hounds of any type round here..I think there are two whippets around..
> 
> Setters once so popular are rare even though theres a breeder of Irish setters just up the road.
> Corgis, pekes, and the bigger spaniels are also rare round here these days.
> ...


I cuddle a manchester terrier everyday..he is the only one i have ever saw :thumbup::thumbupapart form his mam :lol

i have not seen a red setter for year...thought they were beautiful when i was a kid


----------



## suzanne73 (Oct 2, 2011)

I saw a beautiful Dalmation the other day, it stood out because the only dogs you seem to get round our way are staffies and rotties, it really was a lovely dog.


----------



## Moo Moo9tn89 (Sep 13, 2011)

dorrit said:


> If you like I'll steal one from the guy down the road for you..
> 
> He keeps it in a pen attached to the front of his garage the pen is about 6' by 9' and blocked off at the front so the poor dog can hear but cant see whats going on .As a result he barks day and night ...not a bad dog but he will get the fall out from his stupid owners irresponsible behaviour


Aw poor thing they are such beautiful dogs, i would so let you pinch it for me but dont think i have much room for him now lol


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Goblin said:


> Depends on your definition on breed. Still wanting to see my first* Mammut Bulldog*, a "new breed" starting in Germany. If talking about KC recognized I never saw a Hovawart in the UK.


Just googled them.. HOW CUTE 

I seen a podengo for the first time the other day and was pretty chuffed when they said 'no one knows what he is' and i smuggly replied 'is he a podengo by any chance'?  HAHA!


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

I posted not so long ago about seeing a Chow Chow dog at the side of the road just sitting there and going to see if it had a tag on we realised there were more inside of the fence it was sitting outside of. . .it belonged to them but I have never seen a Chow Chow in real life before


----------



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

Never come across many giant breeds when we're out and about. Met one Bernese and a couple of Great Danes on walks but never met up with any Saint Bernards, Leonbergers, Pyranneans etc. 

It's a shame as Elvis loves to play with dogs his own size


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

I know it's technically a cross breed but I once saw a great dane x dalmatian

it was amazing. . .

ETA: it was me and the OH who saw it outside of a supermarket. . . the only thing was that the thing that caught our eye the most was the size of his penis. . . seriously I have never seen anything like it. . .it was scary big and it wasn't even "out"


----------



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> I know it's technically a cross breed but I once saw a great dane x dalmatian
> 
> it was amazing. . .


I guess that would look pretty similar to a Harlequin Great Dane?


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

bigdogworld said:


> I guess that would look pretty similar to a Harlequin Great Dane?


it was like that but much smaller more circular spots and it had a narrower nose like a dalmatian rather than the large wide floppy lipped face like great danes but the physique of a great dane 
I love great danes, someone walks 2 through my village. . .when I say he walks them.. .I mean he walks them all day every day. . .seriously you see him and the dogs all over the village. . .but then again I guess they need the exercise!!!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

SixStar said:


> I've only ever met one other Bernese Mountain Dog out walking, and that was when I had Benson, my old boy - Harvey has never seen one of his own kind (apart from his mum and littermates obviously). Shame as they are such fantastic dogs and brilliant family pets. I imagine they would be much more popular if it wasn't for their lifespans.
> 
> Scotties, Bulldogs, Viszlas, Pointers, Dobermanns, Daschunds, Great Danes, Newfies, and Ridgebacks, you don't see alot of any of those either. It's a pity. Strangely enough, can't remember the last time I saw a Boxer either


I met a Bernese yesterday, very badly clipped - well shaved all over apart from the head and tail - and shockingly fat, the owner said 15kilos overweight. There's another round here too that I meet sometimes.

I saw an Afghan Hound a couple of weeks ago, realised at the time it was the first I'd seen in years. There's a few Dandie Dinmonts in the area, and I met some Skye Terriers on one of my local walks once.

I'm at agility competions a lot, so see a wide variety of breeds there. There's a Kooikerhondje (I want him), Curly Coat Retreivers, loads of Duck Tollers, several rough and smooth collies. Someone used to 'run' Grand Basset Griffon Vendeens (though try to coax them round the course at a snail's pace was a better decription). She was so pleased to be the owner of the only GBGVs in agility - I thought the owners of all the others had more sense!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

im on work experience at the vets this week and yesterday for the first time i saw 2 brittanys they were lovly and very friendly  ive also seen a litter of pugs, loads of cockers,mixes,labs,a poodle cross bichon who was lovely, westys,german pointer and although not a dog a devon rex that was a little mad 

and a pregnant chihuahua who might need a home ...


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Page 14 and no-one has mentioned the Airedale Terrier! 

I was brought up with this breed as a child and have loved them ever since, they were popular a few years back but they are rarely seen today - can't understand it. I would really love one but all that handstripping and arthritis - ouch!


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

8tansox said:


> Page 14 and no-one has mentioned the Airedale Terrier!
> 
> I was brought up with this breed as a child and have loved them ever since, they were popular a few years back but they are rarely seen today - can't understand it. I would really love one but all that handstripping and arthritis - ouch!


I saw one the other day!!!!!!!!!! 

I was driving along and it was wandering along the pavement so I turned my car around to go check and it was just going back in the house. . .its owner was washing their car and the dog had just nipped outside to piddle up the wall by the looks of it


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

8tansox said:


> Page 14 and no-one has mentioned the Airedale Terrier!
> 
> I was brought up with this breed as a child and have loved them ever since, they were popular a few years back but they are rarely seen today - can't understand it. I would really love one but all that handstripping and arthritis - ouch!


There's an airedale we meet almost every weekend over at Highbury Fields - he's a sweetheart but is a total nutter! He's just turned 18months (I think) and is beginning to calm down. Gypsy loves playing chase with him.

There's also a pair of Afghans there and a pekinese which I'd never seen before we moved here.


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

You never see afghan hounds I used to have three lived beside our house when I was a kid i used to sit and play. With them in their garden every day they were such beautiful elegant dogs I didn't realise that at the time.but you never see them out and about also pyreean mountain dogs ( not Spelt rite I know) absolutely stunning dogs !!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok I am not gonna say any dogs that are a bit on the rare side.. 

 But I have only seen 3 standard poodles in the last 3 years . And one lady owned all three.. I even said to her.. Jeepers I haven't seen a standard poodle for ages..


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

How stunning are these????


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't see staffies, believe it or not, there are none in my village. No Cocker Spaniels, no Cavaliers, no Poodles, no desginer crosses.

I don't see a lot of breeds really. In a small village there isn't much variation. Every second dog is a Labrador or a Collie.


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

happysaz133 said:


> I don't see staffies, believe it or not, there are none in my village. No Cocker Spaniels, no Cavaliers, no Poodles, no desginer crosses.
> 
> I don't see a lot of breeds really. In a small village there isn't much variation. Every second dog is a Labrador or a Collie.


I am very shocked that you don't see any cockers or staffies as they seem to be really popular (even a few of each in my really small village)
We have collies in ours, not seen many labs though if i'm honest, maybe one or two where I walk...
Poodles aren't so easy to comee across I don't think, I wish they were they're so beautiful :O I haven't seen other designer crosses except for mine either :/ I don't see many dogs around my village being walked (maybe the time of day I go out - generally around lunch time)


----------



## weeziewoo (Mar 23, 2011)

I would love to see an Afghan hound.. they have become a slight obsession of mine. I remember being really impressed with one a friend of my friend's mum had when I was 6 years old or something...


----------



## dickybirdclocks (Mar 24, 2011)

My Rhodesian Ridgeback causes all and sundry to stop and talk wherever we take him - perhaps because he is quite a rare breed - or possibly because he is stunning and superbly Athletic, only 8 months old and stands taller than almost any other dog we meet apart from the odd great dane and muscled like a body builder training for mr universe . Gentle as a Lamb but on the odd occasion has had to defend himself when set upon by less passive dogs , he quickly overcomes without drama then allows them on their way - strangely though its often small dogs like jack russels that have a go at him often biting but he seems happy to allow smaller dogs to do it and just walk off . I love the fact Ben is non aggressive but also pleased he stands up to attackers .I do hate the thought of dogs fighting and try my best to avoid confrontation.


----------



## Hydra (Sep 22, 2011)

we have all sorts round where I live.. but I would love to meet a Puli.. I think they are adorable and so funny looking


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

i've never actually seen a dalmatian, apart from in the cartoon films. wouldn't mind seeing an irish wolfhound though. they would probably be bigger than me.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

we have a real interesting mix round here,but of late there's been more and more people buying Akita's and huskies..they appear to be the latest 'trend' round here, closely followed by staffs and rotties. What I've hardly seen for ages is a beagle...I love these dogs, so cute  There's loads of dogs that are rarely seen nowadays round here though, depends on the latest craze which is quite sad really x


----------



## dickybirdclocks (Mar 24, 2011)

Dog ownership tends to be fashionable ie Have you noticed the massive rise in Husky type dogs now along with Staffies and also Beagles seem to be making a comeback .Many dogs homes /rescue centres seem to have a large proportion of Staffies for rehoming the breed seems to attract some iresponsible owners.


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

i've not seen an irish/red setter for years


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

afghan hounds, rough collies, dachshunds, Irish wolfhounds, foxhounds, deerhounds, Boston terriers but I did see one the other day the first time I've seen one since i used to walk my neighbours Boston when i was a kid like 30 years ago !!!!!


----------

